# new interior in progress!!



## travy082 (Apr 1, 2008)

hey guy's doing alittle custom interior work to my goat just want to be alittle different from other goats, still more work to be done this is what i have so far not trying to make it look ricey or anything!!


----------



## ricekiller848 (Oct 24, 2007)

Spray can or spray gun?


----------



## travy082 (Apr 1, 2008)

i have a guy that does alot of aftermarket work and took it all apart and used a spray gun!


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

a lot of people like to do that (paint those parts bodycolor), but to look complete you need to do the steering wheel also


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

I'm not feelin' the shifter, but some of the other parts look cool.


----------



## drake0707 (Mar 25, 2009)

not being negative, to each his own. but be careful not to boarderline tacky..


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

drake0707 said:


> not being negative, to each his own. but be careful not to boarderline tacky..


that is the one thing about doing that. it "can be" tacky. it works the best with the darker colors


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

The steering wheel spokes need done too to complete the look. IMO.


----------



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

i think it would look better if if were all black! i always wanted to do some thing like that :cheers


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

GTO JUDGE said:


> The steering wheel spokes need done too to complete the look. IMO.


agree 100%. it *almost* looks half-ass without it done


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Looks great. Do the wheel and your perfect. Good thing you don't have blue interior or it would be tacky. I am painted my silver inter PBM with clear to match my outside. It looks sweet. I'll post pics.


----------



## gtogooch (Dec 12, 2009)

how hard was it getting the center console trim that runs up and down the sides off? I was wanting to do the exact same thing just wasnt sure what it would look like. thanks, looks good!


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

travy082 said:


> hey guy's doing alittle custom interior work to my goat just want to be alittle different from other goats, still more work to be done this is what i have so far not trying to make it look ricey or anything!!



It does give your car more of a custom look to it. But to be honest, I am just not sure of the blue color you picked . Did you know that there are several companies that make those items in complete kits for the 04-06 GTOs and a ton of other cars as well. You get get a mild kit that does a few items around the dash and other kits that do all the trim on the dash, console. air vents, door panels , just about anything. There are 2 or 3 places on ebay that offer this in around 20 different colors and finishes like, carbon fiber, brushed alluminum, chrome. CHECK the ones on EBAY

Good luck with yours. Will be nice to see the finished product.


----------



## Zrocket (Dec 21, 2009)

Looks good! Steering wheel is a must.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm not feelin' it. Sorry.


----------

